# Nice score?



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I bought this old style k-60 off Craigslist today. Got it for $85! 
It appears to be in good shape besides the paint peeling on top. I tested it at his house and the motor sounds smooth. There is no grinding when the lever is pushed.
I've used the k-60sp before so I know what that's capable of doing. Can the people that have/had both chime in? 
The biggest lines I'd use it on would be 4" and 120' or less. I currently have a k-7500 in my van but if I can conserve space and weight by using this that would be great. I also have a k-50 knockoff in my van. It would be even better if this would replace both. I know it can run 5/8" and 7/8" cable.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Forgot the pictures.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks like it's in pretty good shape.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> Looks like it's in pretty good shape.


It definitely is. It runs a whole lot quieter and smoother than my k-50 and my k-50 knockoff.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Wow that's a steal.. nice


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great deal. I never used that particular machine, but I know some who have used it, they refer to it as a suitcase machine.

Although the K-60 can use either 5/8" or 7/8" cable, I never use 5/8" in my K-60. If I decide to use 5/8" cable for a smaller diameter line {like kitchen sink} then why lug the K-60 inside? I will use the K-50 with the 5/8" cable in this particular application.  And for a tub, I'll use the K-50 with a small drum attachment that has an innercore 5/16" which is fairly stiff yet will take bends nicely like an 1 1/2" p-trap.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> Great deal. I never used that particular machine, but I know some who have used it, they refer to it as a suitcase machine.
> 
> Although the K-60 can use either 5/8" or 7/8" cable, I never use 5/8" in my K-60. If I decide to use 5/8" cable for a smaller diameter line {like kitchen sink} then why lug the K-60 inside? I will use the K-50 with the 5/8" cable in this particular application. And for a tub, I'll use the K-50 with a small drum attachment that has an innercore 5/16" which is fairly stiff yet will take bends nicely like an 1 1/2" p-trap.


 I know, I use the k-50 for those small drains. I also use my drill if I want it done better or to do some main lines.
I was just hoping I could take out my k-50, k-3800 and k-7500 from my van for space savings. 
Unfortunately I can't find the collet needed to use 5/8" cable with this, if they ever even made one. Looks like the k-50 will stay in but the other 2 will come out as soon as I get some 7/8" cable.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I have the old K60 suitcase and it is not as powerful as the K60sp I think the motor is smaller. Anyways it worked good for me for drain cleaning and some root stoppages. There is an adjustable foot in the back for working on sloped roofs and cleaning from the vent stack, at least that is what I used it for. I believe the flexible hose is interchangeable between the k60 and k60sp. That think looks like brand new good score. Mine did not come with no GFI. Also I believe they use the same clutch.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

rooterboy said:


> I have the old K60 suitcase and it is not as powerful as the K60sp I think the motor is smaller. Anyways it worked good for me for drain cleaning and some root stoppages. There is an adjustable foot in the back for working on sloped roofs and cleaning from the vent stack, at least that is what I used it for. I believe the flexible hose is interchangeable between the k60 and k60sp. That think looks like brand new good score. Mine did not come with no GFI. Also I believe they use the same clutch.


 Do you think this would be ok with 100' of 7/8" cable? I know the sp can run that no problem. I would probably mix in a few inner core cables for root stoppages. I'll be running it with a spiral root saw and maybe a chain knocker as well. 
I also have a 3,000 x 12 jetter and a warthog in my van for the really thick roots.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Do you think this would be ok with 100' of 7/8" cable? I know the sp can run that no problem. I would probably mix in a few inner core cables for root stoppages. I'll be running it with a spiral root saw and maybe a chain knocker as well.
> I also have a 3,000 x 12 jetter and a warthog in my van for the really thick roots.




Yes it would work going out 125 feet with 7/8" cable


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Great deal! I always liked the suitcase. Had one for 25 years. Once I got the collet adapter, I stopped using the k50. Honesty, I’m not sure if I was putting to much torque on the 5/8 cable, but I never had one snap on me. I always used the Tim the tool man approach,,, more power must be better! rrr rrr


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I bought this old style k-60 off Craigslist today. Got it for $85!
> It appears to be in good shape besides the paint peeling on top. I tested it at his house and the motor sounds smooth. There is no grinding when the lever is pushed.
> I've used the k-60sp before so I know what that's capable of doing. Can the people that have/had both chime in?
> The biggest lines I'd use it on would be 4" and 120' or less. I currently have a k-7500 in my van but if I can conserve space and weight by using this that would be great. I also have a k-50 knockoff in my van. It would be even better if this would replace both. I know it can run 5/8" and 7/8" cable.












You are in Virginia. Do you find that the sewer lines on customers' properties are deep? How do you like the K-60 on main line stoppages? The reason that I ask is because a lot of plumbers and drain men feel that a drum machine is much more powerful than a sectional machine. 


I don't have much experience on drum machines. Although with my limited use of a big heavy Spartan machine, it was a beast. Big heavy 300 lb. machine with lots of torque.

I'm wondering how you like the sectional machine {K-60} for heavy roots on a main line.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> V.A Hydro-ooter said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this old style k-60 off Craigslist today. Got it for $85!
> ...


 I love my drum machines for main lines. I own a Ridgid k-7500 and a Duracable DM-175. They both have lots of torque. 

The Duracable is quieter and is a direct drive but it's also heavier, I'd guess by about 20 lbs.

The Ridgid feels like it's stronger. I also find it easier to maneuver into tight spaces.

I've done well over a thousand main lines with each machine. I run 11/16" hollow core cable in each. I've run up to 200 feet of cable with each one which I think is about the limit.

The k-60 I haven't used yet. I've only run a couple dozen with the k-60sp at a company I worked for. It is a bit different since you're not trying to torque through everything like with the drum machines. Don't get me wrong, it's got enough torque to mess up your wrist if you're not careful. I just found myself easing into the clogs with the sectional.

The main reasons I got the k-60 is to save weight and save my back, haha. I have a jetter for jobs with really bad roots. I've opened up numerous lines and cleaned out roots with my 5/8" sectional cables, a chain knocker and a Ridgid 18v drill. I have no doubt this machine should be able to do at least the same. Plus with the extra RPM from this machine I should be able to de-scale a lot better than with the drum machines. 

Once I put it to use I'll write up my review on it. I can definitely recommend the k-60sp though. That's actually what I was looking for when I found mine. Or, if you really want torque, get a 1500. That machine is a beast but overkill for what I do. I can't recall the last time I snaked a line over 6". 

I find most of the sewer lines in my area average about 9 feet. I've had to repair some as deep as 20 and some as shallow as a foot.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> You are in Virginia. Do you find that the sewer lines on customers' properties are deep? How do you like the K-60 on main line stoppages? The reason that I ask is because a lot of plumbers and drain men feel that a drum machine is much more powerful than a sectional machine.
> 
> 
> I don't have much experience on drum machines. Although with my limited use of a big heavy Spartan machine, it was a beast. Big heavy 300 lb. machine with lots of torque.
> ...





It depends on the cable it was designed to run more than whether it is sectional or drum. Drum units always run solid core cable so I am sure they are set up to give more torque to the cable. But I don't see why a sectional designed for use with solid core cable wouldn't be just as torquey. If it's meant for hollow cable they would gear it for less torque so you don't snap the cable. Drum units do benefit from the rotating mass which does decline the further you go out.


I have a general speedrooter 92 and it weighs 220lbs with 100' of 5/8" cable. With 100' of 3/4" it would be over 240lbs but our 3/4" drum is only 75'. For a long time I thought of adding another 25' of 5/8" but it's not too heavy to move now and I have relaxed a bit. If I can't get it at 100'(cleanouts are supposed to be every 90' or less) then I tell them to call someone else with a jetter. 



After 100' you risk snapping the cable and have just enough torque left to cut medium roots. I have at times in the past swapped drums and run the 75' of 3/4" on the back of the 5/8" but the poor motor gets so hot and you can hear the whole thing straining. It will do it if you really need to but I wouldn't advise it.


Our sectional is only like 110' anyway so I don't ever use it.










.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I find most of the sewer lines in my area average about 9 feet.





9 feet deep in virginia??!!?!?!?!?!?! Do you guys even get frost? Why the F would they bury them so deep???












.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

The main difference in available torque is the way it's applied.
With the sectional I've found that sometimes if I try to torque through the blockage it will start slipping. Sometimes I have to lean heavily on the handle to apply maximum torque. Even with a new clutch. 
With the drum all I have to do is keep pressing down on the pedal and the torque continues to build. Both my machines have inner drums which are helpful with limiting flipping or snapping cables. They're not exactly foolproof. I've seen many new guys flip and snap cables with those machines. 
I'm guessing with 3/4" inner core cable that is far less likely to happen. I've only run 11/16" hollow core since I find it to have the perfect balance of strength and flexibility. I can do 3" and 4" with no problems. I've been using the same cable for around 5 years. It's all about not abusing the cables and drying them off so they don't rust.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> V.A Hydro-ooter said:
> 
> 
> > I find most of the sewer lines in my area average about 9 feet.
> ...


A lot of the houses have basements.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> 9 feet deep in virginia??!!?!?!?!?!?! *Do you guys even get frost?* Why the F would they bury them so deep???
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I believe not only does VA get frost, but snowfall as well.

Even N. Florida gets snow flurries some winters.


----------

